# Platys & White Cloud Minnows



## tinky75

Hi all, am sort of new to to fish keeping, had tropical fish quite a few years back. Decided to have fish again earlier this year, but due to having moved house and less room we went for a 19ltr tank with the intention of not having many fish to begin with. 

We decided to go for the platys and White cloud minnows and was told 3 of each would be fine - We went for 2 of each as I did not want to overstock I thought 6 was a lot for our size of tank. 

All seems to be going well and just curious to know whether or not we are able to add another one of each, or if I am right in thinking it would be too much? I actually would like to upgrade our tank, we have the fish box half moon and it looks really nice, next size up is 39ltr could anyone give me any advice on how many of these types of fish we could have in both the 19ltr & 39ltr.

Thanks


----------



## NaomiM

Hi and welcome to the fishy section of the forum 

I'm afraid the advice you've been given is not great (pet/aquatic shop advice is often quite poor, sadly). A 19l tank is too small for any fish, really. For platys you need at least 60l as they can become bullies if their space is too limited. Plus if you have mixed sexes, they breed like rabbits! White clouds are smaller, but active fish that need room to swim, and should be kept in groups of 6 minimum. And the bioload for your current stock is far too much for the volume of water that you have.

Since you're already considering an upgrade, I'd suggest that you go for the largest tank you can fit/afford - bigger tanks are actually easier to keep than smaller ones, as the water chemistry stays more stable in a larger volume. 60l is pretty much the minimum. Have a look at aqadvisor.com for how many of each species you can comfortably fit - if you enter your current tank size and stock, you'll see that you're pretty badly overstocked at present!


----------



## tinky75

Hi and thanks for the info, I knew we were having a smallish tank, although it's not the smallest that they first advised for a start up tank - think it was 15ltr!! But I opted for the bigger tank and less fish than they advised!! My daughter has taken an interest in fish and originally the tank was to go in her room, but as we opted for a better and slightly bigger tank we decided to have it in the front room for all the family to see. 

All things seem to be going well and one reason for upgrading tank is at the moment we have it on a table and I saw the cabinet for it the other day which is nice and slim and I would get my tables back !! They also had the 39ltr tank with stand and the size is just right and the biggest we can go really for where we can put it. 

The more room the better so best I can do is keep to our four we already have and get the bigger tank with the stand I wanted . Our platys won't be breading they are both male :thumbup1:


----------



## NaomiM

Sorry, I misread your original post - I thought you said you had 3 of each.  Even so, it's definitely worth going for the upgrade.

If it's really the biggest you have space for, you may just get away with up to 3 platys + 6 WCMMs in the 39l. It's definitely worth getting the extra WCMMs as they will be stressed with lower numbers.

How long have you had the 19l? Is it fully cycled (i.e. are you getting test results of 0 for ammonia and nitrite)? If so, remember to transfer all the old filter media into the new filter, plus transferring the old substrate to the new tank if possible, to avoid ammonia spikes.

Do daily water tests on the new tank for a while (it's a good idea to have a bottle of Seachem Prime handy, as it detoxifies ammonia and will minimise the effects of any temporary spikes), and don't add any new fish until everything's stable in the new tank, and then only one at a time.


----------



## tinky75

Hi yes we have just 4 at the min as I decided not to have 6 as recommended as didn't want to overstock. We've had our tank since January, we took water samples every week into our local fish store, it took quite a few weeks before they let us have our fish. I still go in and they check water and all is ok.

As I said I saw the stand for our tank but then thought not worth spending money on it if we ever upgrade in near future, I think I wished I'd have gone for the bigger one in first place  I really do like the shape and fits perfectly. 

Am I able to set up new tank from scratch as though I was getting new fish, as I did when set this one up and then just transfer fish?


----------



## NaomiM

Yes, if you're able to run both tanks alongside each other for a few weeks while you do a fishless cycle, that would be even better. You'll need to get yourself a test kit, though, rather than relying on the shop's tests (a decent liquid test kit such as the API master kit rather than the paper test strips), and as most shops seem to be unable or unwilling to give good advice about cycling, please read this excellent article: Tropical Fish Forums UK - Setting up your new Aquarium

If you do it this way, you'll then be able to add all the new fish at the same time as transferring the current stock


----------



## tinky75

Thank for the info much appreciated. I will be putting the new tank & cabinet in place it will be going and current tank will have to be in front of it, it will be in the way but we can manage until new tank up and ready. I have also ordered a testing kit. Hopefully next month or two can purchase new tank. I have also seen a 48lt tank that will fit as the width is smaller than the 39lt.

So one last question the 48l should more than enough if I add 4 more minnows So in total we'll have 6 and 2 platys. If I can add more than that in the 48l is it best to have more minnows or more platys ?


----------



## NaomiM

Sounds good, and yes, with the 48l you should have room for several more fish  Personally I'd go for more minnows, as with shoaling fish it's a case of the more the better, but have a fiddle with aqadvisor and see what you come up with


----------



## blitzens mum

platties and minnows do best in groups of 6 or more


----------



## tinky75

With a 48l tank could I have 6 Platies and 6 minnows though ??


----------



## NaomiM

Platys are OK in smaller numbers, especially if they're all the same sex. (If you have mixed sex, you should have at least 2 females to each male.) I'd say stick to 2-3 platys and then fill up the remaining capacity with minnows (minimum 6).


----------

